# Easton EC90 SL Taper Fork



## Caad9Rider88

Hi All,

I recently purchased an Easton EC90 SL Taper fork as a replacement for my Cannondale SystemSix bike, but have been having some issues with it. Apparently, the tapered section of the steerer tube is slightly larger than 1.5". I measured it to be about 1.58". Since the crown race from my headset has an ID of exactly 1.5", it won't press onto the tapered section of the steerer tube. Someone else in another forum had this same issue, but a solution was never posted. Has anyone else had an issue like this? If so, how did they resolve it? Thanks!


----------



## jimbonnet

Did you ever get this resolved?


----------



## Caad9Rider88

Yeah, I resolved the issue by doing a little research on crown races. It seems like SystemSix forks use crown races that have a 1.5" inner diameter. This is because the forks are manufactured to have exactly a 1.5" steerer tube diameter near the crown of the fork. However, most aftermarket forks that have a tapered steerer tube have a steerer tube diameter near the crown that is slightly larger than 1.5", roughly 39.8mm. This is a standard for crown races that come with FSA headsets for tapered forks. It seems like Cannondale uses a proprietary crown race for their tapered forks, which is what I initially was trying to use. So, I ended up buying a crown race form an FSA Orbit Extreme headset, which worked perfectly on my Easton fork. All the inconsistencies with the standards in the bike industry can be very frustrating sometimes. :mad2:


----------



## jimbonnet

Thank you for the information. How do you like the fork otherwise on the System six?


----------

